# Prometeus expands to Dallas, today not April 1st



## texteditor (Sep 22, 2013)

> Hello everyone !
> 
> As you probably know already, we launched IaaS services with all the bells and whistles (HA, fail-over, load-balancing, pay by the hour, etc) in our datacenter in Milano, Italy (www.iwstack.com).
> 
> ...


----------



## 5n1p (Sep 22, 2013)

You beat me to it, got same mail this morning


----------



## texteditor (Sep 22, 2013)

I know they are just testing atm, but no IPv6 makes me worry


----------



## 5n1p (Sep 22, 2013)

Its beta for only existing customers so I hope they will have IPv6 soon, after they go official.


----------



## prometeus (Sep 22, 2013)

In the next weeks we'll see to work on something regarding IPv6.


----------



## Tux (Sep 22, 2013)

prometeus said:


> In the next weeks we'll see to work on something regarding IPv6.


Test IP?


----------



## drmike (Sep 22, 2013)

Facility?  Upstreams?  Test IP?

Congrats to Sal.


----------



## Dylan (Sep 22, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Facility?


Incero.


[email protected]:~# wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash

CPU model :  Intel® Xeon® CPU E3-1270 v3 @ 3.50GHz

Number of cores : 1

CPU frequency :  3499.882 MHz

Total amount of ram : 384 MB

Total amount of swap : 384 MB

System uptime :   10:31,

Download speed from CacheFly: 91.7MB/s

Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 55.3MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 106MB/s

Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 13.2MB/s

Download speed from i3d.net, NL: 14.8MB/s

Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 16.4MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 14.7MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 65.7MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 65.1MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 60.1MB/s

I/O speed :  1.9 GB/s

 


 

Gotta say, Incero's network is impressive.

 

Edit: AS info for my IP is http://bgp.he.net/AS54540


----------



## prometeus (Sep 22, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Facility?  Upstreams?  Test IP?
> 
> Congrats to Sal.


Thanks. As Dylan said we started with Incero, rented a few servers, let see how it goes


----------



## drmike (Sep 22, 2013)

Well, I do like Incero.  

Is this just a trial run to see how it goes?   Not extremely fond of providers with rentals.  Seems to never work our correctly and seems to be what separates the good providers from the rest.


----------



## prometeus (Sep 22, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Well, I do like Incero.
> 
> Is this just a trial run to see how it goes?   Not extremely fond of providers with rentals.  Seems to never work our correctly and seems to be what separates the good providers from the rest.


We're looking for a location for iwstack services, a cloudstack zone isn't easy to deploy and require lot of hardware so we need to be sure a location is good for our need before even think to colo something. 

Renting is the way to go in this case ;-)


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 22, 2013)

Well...  I personally love Incero (maybe a bit biased here  ).  Anyways awesome news Sal!  Always a big fan of Prometeus!


----------



## maounique (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks 

It is not only for existing customers, just that the free month only works for them.

All existing customers in good standing can get a free month on the monthly plan, i.e. no obligations, just test it. We do not allow this for others because we do not wish to have abusers there.

As for IPv6, that is indeed a problem, however, incero had a good offer with good network so we decided to go ahead anyway and test their remote hands and stability.

If everything checks out, we will manage IPv6 somehow, even if they do not wish to implement it themselves. It will not be like a native solution, but will have to do at least for a while before it really picks up and we start to see real traffic over IPv6.

One more thing: even if we do not deploy IWStack there, the servers will stay, this is not a trial or beta for customers, we are fairly confident it will be stable and we had requests for US locations for years. With the IWStack, now we feel like we have to expand, most corporate customers will need to serve both markets and have a better worldwide cover.

There are many datacenters to choose from, hopefully, at least one will have the kind of service level we need for IWStack, but, once again, this is not a drill ! It is meant to stay.


----------



## peterw (Sep 23, 2013)

So it is Dallas, TX. What upstreams did you bought in?


----------



## maounique (Sep 23, 2013)

Well, it is Incero's regular mix, we didnt get any special provider as Incero seems good enough.


----------

